# Cajas parlantes kf850 eaw



## josesoto (Dic 17, 2010)

Saludos a todos los foristas que hacen posible que   este foro siempre este  actualizado.
El motivo po la cual me dirijo a ustedes es para poder obtener informacion, medidas  de las cajas kf850  y poder hacer una replica casi exacta de este tipo  de cajas que son para  medios,  cuanquier informacion  siempre sera bienbenido  y  espero que alguien me pueda colaborar   y asi  nos sirva a todos.atte. jose soto


----------



## ATOM (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola José, mira la 850 de EAW es una caja de rango completo (full range) que tiene un parlante de 15“ para los bajos de radiación directa, un parlante de 10“ para los medios en una guía de ondas que lo sitúa al fondo del bafle y un driver de 2“ para los agudos situado al frente del parlante de 10“, este montaje es coaxial y el driver de 2“ hace las veces de corrector de fase del 10“.  Ahora, esta  caja originalmente usa componentes RCF y es tri-amplificada, vale decir son tres los canales de amplificación que le llegan, usa por ende un conector de 6 polos (EP-6) y debe usar un procesador para lograr los cortes precisos y retardos electrónicos para su alineación.  Además se requiere de una cuarta vía de amplificación para el sub-bajo y ahí tendrías un sistema completo.  Hay otro sistema bastante interesante de EAW que es la caja KF-760 de la cual hay mas información técnica y creo que planos también. Un saludo cordial.


----------

